# Gettin stoned



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Gettin stoned on a secret creek

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

now that what i like to see this time of year!


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Got into a pretty good hatch of them around davison

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dsmith1427 (Dec 14, 2011)

The appearance of stone flies is a good thing. I was on the upper clinton yesterday and noticed a cloud of insects above the banks. Not sure what they were but it is always nice to see them this time of year. 

Don


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

With as many as I seen u woulda thought there might be trout 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Midges on the upper Clinton


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Caught 3 up there today on the surface using a #20 midge. There was a pod of them just sipping them in.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Where abouts ? Been wanting to give the upper Clinton a try 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I hit one going 60 last week, ever since then nothing but snow.


----------

